# In the Garden Shawl - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I really like the different stitch patterns incorporated into this. 

http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=829


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Link to pattern doesn't work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

It worked for me.


----------



## groovy6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it worked for me


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

try this http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/829
Good Luck!
quote=kiwiannie]Link to pattern doesn't work. :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link.I love this shawl design.


galaxycraft said:


> I really like the different stitch patterns incorporated into this.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=829


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

got it thank you gc


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Link worked, is the top of the shawl plain or a design? I love the leaves at the bottom but if there is indeed a pattern in the verigated part, it's pretty well invisible. Love the leaves though.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the border. Thanks.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I like it!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you for posting


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

1st link worked perfectly,2nd did not. i think because of the variegated yarn the pattern is hard to see. should have been done in a lighter solid shade. IMHO. it looks like an easy shawl to do for another Aunt(turning 87). would like to do this in a baby or sport yarn,make it lighter in weight.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link, galaxycraft, it does look good!
Hannet


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

It is unusual, but pretty ! Thank you !


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute. Thank you!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

That is such a pretty shawl even with the colors shown which aren't my favorite. Great pattern--thanks for sharing the link.  :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link.
It's been added to my "to-dooooo" list


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl and there were lots of pretty patterns in there. I just had to cruise through in my 1970 Volkswagon Van!!! Flower power you know?????


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a different look! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing...it's lovely and looks fun to do!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------

